# Printer will not print, and I can't delete pending print job or the driver itself.



## hadoken422 (Mar 17, 2008)

My printer won't print. A pending file in the print que will not delete. "remote 'something' document". I can't remeber the exact name, and the computer is not with me. I tried rebooting, unplugging, and starting and stopping the print spool, but the pending print document won't go away. The next thing I tried was to uninstall and reinstall the print driver, but the driver won't delete either. In both cases, the status for the document and for the driver say "deleting" but nothing further happens. I lost the original printer cd. It is for the "HP officejet 5610 All-In-One" printer. Is there any back door or code that I can use to force the print driver or pending print file off of the computer so My printer will work again? We press print for other documents, (which delete easily by the way), but the printer will not respond to that. We have Windows XP.


----------

